# Native Ultimate



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anybody paddling one of these... interesting concept in the hull, pontoon like bottom. Seems like a real stable boat that you can stand in. 

Can the 14.5 feet long model accommodate three people (2 adults and 1 child)? I know that it can be converted to use as solo.

I read people taking it on rivers up to class II rapids. I also read people saying its more stable than a canoe and maneuverable as WS Tarpon 120. I wonder if you can take it to the flats and calm back bays? 

I also noticed you can outfit it pretty easily. Anbody have a picture of theirs outfitted?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

You can take it any wheres that a regular kayak can go.

PM "Ruthless", he has a fleet of them for his guide service. He could fill you in on the pro's and con's.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It is a great backwater yak, there is even a guy here who paddles his out to the CBBT at night. 

Two adults will be max for the 14.5. How old is your child? You might want to look at the 16 for three.

Call me if you have further questions 757-403-0734.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ruthless said:


> It is a great backwater yak, there is even a guy here who paddles his out to the CBBT at night.
> 
> Two adults will be max for the 14.5. How old is your child? You might want to look at the 16 for three.
> 
> Call me if you have further questions 757-403-0734.


thanks ruthless... 

I guess you would need a pump just in case you take water... I didn't see any self-draining holes... 

are there any used ones around?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep, a pump is a good idea.

They are hard to find used, folk dont like to let them go.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ruthless said:


> Yep, a pump is a good idea.
> 
> They are hard to find used, folk dont like to let them go.


do you have any pictures of boats that are rigged? Just want to see how it can be rigged. Google search didn't result in anything. 

I also heard a rumor of possible pedal drive accessory for the native line... true?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

looks like its not a rumor... can go reverse, unlike Hobies...

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/pedal/pedalboat.html


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I installed a scotty anchor lock, and I use a crate with rodholders. It does not need much more than that.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

ahhhhhh lynnhaven man i cant wait till it warms up


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ruthless said:


> I installed a scotty anchor lock, and I use a crate with rodholders. It does not need much more than that.


ruthless, thanks for the picture...


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Here in Florida where they are becoming very popular because they are easy to stand in for sight fishing there has only been one complaint that seems to pop up most of the time. And that is that they don't like the wind. A cross wind really gives them a shove.

Jimmy


----------

